# Hydration pack to carry armor and full face helmet?



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm looking for a hydration pack that can carry knee/shin guards, elbow/arm guars, and a full face helmet for epic rides (Porc Rim without the shuttle) comfortably. Does such a pack exist? I currently have a Camelback Mule and while it can carry the guards fine, it carries it high in the pack and I don't think there is room for a full face... 
Any recommendations?
Thanks!


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a H.A.W.G. and I put the pads on the bungees on the bottom and strap the helmet to the back.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Dakine Nomad.

REI blew out their stock, so they should be had for about $50 (not msrp 100)


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Nomad/Apex or any of the extreme Camelbak series. I have/had the Havoc and the Mayhem. The Mayhem is like an oversized Mule with a better capacity on the inside and ties for the outside to carry your gear and helmet. The Havoc has a larger capacity, but didn't have the tool pouch on the outside like the Mayhem which wasn't as convenient. 

Dakine bags rock, and they would be my second choice behind the Mayhem for me.


----------



## jumper780 (Jun 4, 2007)

HAWG here. I have yet to fill it to its full capacity. Tons of storgage.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Second vote for the Mayhem. I have been using a Mayhem for the past year (it replaced a mule) and there is no comparison. The Mayhem has much more room but still does not feel too bulky.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah, Dakine Nomad or the Camelbak "freeride" packs, are made to carry helmets and pads.


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

Another vote for the HAWG


----------



## lazybeaner (Sep 28, 2006)

i have the Mayhem, and it carries my leg, arm, FF helm, and repair gear comfortably. have not had any issues with it. I would buy it again, and probably will if this one wears out(doesn't look like that will be soon!!)


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I have a Mayhem and it has places to hold all of your armor and a FF helmet.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Another thing I like about the Mayhem, is the extra durable heavy cordura (good if you ever crash), and the water resistant MP3 pouch up on top. Camelbaks also have one of the best bladders in the business.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

as others have mentioned...dakine nomad...i love mine


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

+1 for Dakine Nomad!


Phil.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

Also, check out the Deuter Attack. Strapped up, it'll carry elbow and knee/shin pads & a moto full face--and it holds the helmet totally stable, no wiggle or jiggle. The strap attachment system is very well thought out--I even once strapped a box of pears to it... The potential negative is that the built in back protector adds a bit of weight to the pack, and since it's got a slight curve to it, which makes it super comfy on a bike, it doesn't double as a light hiking pack very well. The quality it excellent, too. I'm very happy with mine, and the back protection is nice to have, you know, just in case.


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Prexus2005 said:


> +1 for Dakine Nomad!


+1 more for the Nomad! Much more comfortable when loaded than the Camelbaks I've tried.

toby


----------



## Dawg2 (Apr 6, 2007)

"Camelback Chaos" Jenson's was selling them for around $30 buck's a month ago but I just saw them on the Price Point website for $39.98 reg ( $75).


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Dakine Apex, I've had mine ever since they came out and it still works as advertised. It's seen a ton of use on hike-a-bikes, been used as back padding in numerous falls, even saw a couple of months as a commuting pack. The bladder is even still in great shape!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone... We went with the Nomad from Performance ($45).


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

FYI - that is the OLDr Dakine Nomad- that bag is OK. There is a thread on this forum
HERE
that goes thru the differences between the two.


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

*DaKIne Nomad*

I had a Dakine Apex till it got stolen. I bought a Dakine Nomad to replace it.

The Apex was a little big for me. It would move around while the Nomad is just right. The Nomad can carry my FF, armor and regular stuff. The only thing the Apex had on the Nomad was carrying the keg of beer


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Loving the Mayhem......for all the reasons already mentioned


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

the deuter attack is specifically designed to hold leg and arm pads plus a helmet. It will hold a casco viper, I've not tested with a larger full face. The apck also has spine prtoection.

Sorry for the bad typing, I am using a PDA


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Got the Dakine*

and RRB used it for the first time last week. She said that it was more stable and spread the load better (the load was spread on her back wider and longer) than the Mule and easily packed arm and knee guards. Mine should be here this week...
Here is RRB's in action...


----------



## Daiwana (Nov 13, 2007)

Mayhem all the way. I like it! =)


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

I use a Camelbak M.U.L.E.... 
leg armor and elbow pads strap to sides.
helmet straps to front of pack.
works great.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Thread Hijack - Nomad question*

I've had the Dakine Nomad for about a year now - good pack, but...

Does anyone else have a problem with the bladder getting pinched when the pack is fully loaded? I swapped the stock bladder out for a camelbak which is about 50% better, but it still gets pinched off from time to time, and I have to shuffle crap around to be able to drink.

Really irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## whattree? (Nov 2, 2005)

My camelback pinches and drips.Only when I fill it more than half,though.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Nomad. . . Its good. . . only downside is when youve got a full bladder you lose some of the room on the main compartment. . . but I only really use that for a bad weather shell, my big knife, and odds and ends. Its saved my ass more than once on a bad over head over heels fall. Stinks to high heaven when you sweat as much as I do. . . carries the gear real well though. The next size up is the apex, and I just think it would be to big. I think thats geared much more towards a freerider whos gonna put it down before he or she hits the gnar gnar .. .


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

forkboy said:


> I've had the Dakine Nomad for about a year now - good pack, but...
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with the bladder getting pinched when the pack is fully loaded? I swapped the stock bladder out for a camelbak which is about 50% better, but it still gets pinched off from time to time, and I have to shuffle crap around to be able to drink.
> 
> Really irritates the hell out of me.


I haven't had that problem, although I have the leaky Nalgene bladder issue (currently being resolved by Dakine- Thanks DAX!).

I almost never FULLY load the pack though. I do fill up with 3L and have carried my saw/dh tubes/jacket/jet battery/light in there, and it gets pretty stuffed, but I have never had it pinch. Have you tried repositioning the hose or connector?


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> I haven't had that problem, although I have the leaky Nalgene bladder issue (currently being resolved by Dakine- Thanks DAX!).
> 
> I almost never FULLY load the pack though. I do fill up with 3L and have carried my saw/dh tubes/jacket/jet battery/light in there, and it gets pretty stuffed, but I have never had it pinch. Have you tried repositioning the hose or connector?


I was amazed the first time I FULLY loaded the pack - just a couple weeks ago on the White Rim actually. Those packs hold a LOT more than I thought they would.

I think it has something to do about the things I am loading. Mainly my camera gear.

Yeah - I asked for a new bladder and Dakine totally ignored me. I like the quick-release idea, but it didn't last so long.

Thanks!


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

forkboy said:


> I've had the Dakine Nomad for about a year now - good pack, but...
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with the bladder getting pinched when the pack is fully loaded? I swapped the stock bladder out for a camelbak which is about 50% better, but it still gets pinched off from time to time, and I have to shuffle crap around to be able to drink.
> 
> Really irritates the hell out of me.


I have / had the same problem, I mentioned when the bladder is full that the room in the main compartment is lost. . . that results in the pinching if the pack is loaded. But three quarters of the time it was because my dumbarse had the nipple slightly askew and half shut off. Havnt had the problem in a while though.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone owned or know anyone who's owned a Dakine Drafter? In the photos on the Dakine website they use the exact same detail shots as the Nomad. However it's supposedly only got a 70oz bladder to the Nomad's 100oz. Are the bag sizes different? Or is it just the bladder?


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

PTownDiddy said:


> I use a Camelbak M.U.L.E....
> leg armor and elbow pads strap to sides.
> helmet straps to front of pack.
> works great.


I have a mule as well, how do you strap the pads and helmet to it?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

nuclear_powered said:


> Anyone owned or know anyone who's owned a Dakine Drafter? In the photos on the Dakine website they use the exact same detail shots as the Nomad. However it's supposedly only got a 70oz bladder to the Nomad's 100oz. Are the bag sizes different? Or is it just the bladder?


drafter:

Volume
700 cu. in. [ 12L ]

Size
18 x 7.5 x 5" [ 46 x 19 x 13cm ]

nomad:

Volume
1100 cu. in. [ 19L ]

Size
18.5 x 9 x 7" [ 47 x 23 x 18cm ]


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Pipes.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

FWIW, you won't want the Drafter if you are packing armor or gear other than your multi tool and a pump. It's hardly has any room to throw anything inside, and it really isn't substantial enough to support the pads. I highly suggest the Nomad if you are set on a Dakine bag.


----------

